# Cutting a blank



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Wat is the best way to make a clean cut on a blank?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

while I've never tried it, I've always heard that the best way was to wrap it with tape (to stop it from "fraying") and then use a cutoff wheel on a dremel tool.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

notso said:


> while I've never tried it, I've always heard that the best way was to wrap it with tape (to stop it from "fraying") and then use a cutoff wheel on a dremel tool.


Yep even a fine tooth hacksaw will work but make sure you wrap with some masking tape first if your using the hacksaw


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

+1 Dremel and a wheel, I use a Diamond wheel I picked up from Acid Rod

http://www.acidrod.com/tools_misc.html


----------



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

I use a jewlers file shaped like a thin diamond. Place tape around the cut and lightly file around until cut.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

+2 on the dremel, they make a cut off wheel specifically for plastics, graphite, etc.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

If you are cutting the tip it can be done with patience and a razor knife pretty easily.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

So this applies to this conversation sort of...
After three days of tossing lighter metal with an 8' St. Croix Triumph I've decided that I would like to take about 4" off the bottom of this rod.
It just gets in the way of casting and handling it and provides no real use.
The grip is cork tape, and the butt is finished with a rubber knob.
Is there any reason why I could not simply take the rubber bottom off, cut it with a dremel tool and re-glue the rubber bottom back on?
There isn't any reason why I would have to undo, or re-wrap any of the cork tape, is there?
Thanks as always,
Tom


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> So this applies to this conversation sort of...
> After three days of tossing lighter metal with an 8' St. Croix Triumph I've decided that I would like to take about 4" off the bottom of this rod.
> It just gets in the way of casting and handling it and provides no real use.
> The grip is cork tape, and the butt is finished with a rubber knob.
> ...


You can do what you want easily the way you described it


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

tjbjornsen said:


> So this applies to this conversation sort of...
> After three days of tossing lighter metal with an 8' St. Croix Triumph I've decided that I would like to take about 4" off the bottom of this rod.
> It just gets in the way of casting and handling it and provides no real use.
> The grip is cork tape, and the butt is finished with a rubber knob.
> ...



you can do it that way, but depending on the taper of that rod you might need a smaller butt cap or need to make a bushing with a few wraps of masking tape to make up the difference.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

sorry Chuck, we both must've been typing at the same time.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, that was about as easy as pie...
Twisted off the butt cap, marked where I wanted the end to be with masking tape, wrapped the upper portion of the rod with about 10 wraps of masking tape, and after three or four gentle turns with the Dremel it fell right off.
Coated the end with silicone sealant and popped the butt cap right back on and Viola! 
Thanks guys,
Perfect advice, 
Perfect results,
TjB


----------

